# Wasatch ridge taxidermy?



## chipp (Nov 20, 2009)

Does anyone here know who this flake is? He donated a free duck mount at the bountiful ducks unlimited dinner for a youth and will not answer or return calls? My son picked the free mount out of other prizes but this guy doesn't answer or return calls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.wasatchridge.com/ContactUsPage.htm


----------



## chipp (Nov 20, 2009)

Ya that helps why doesn't he answer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Wrong number?


----------



## chipp (Nov 20, 2009)

No I have his card and get the right voicemail but he never calls back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipp (Nov 20, 2009)

.....................


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipp (Nov 20, 2009)

And no answer !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I like the expense that he went to on his web site. :first:

If all else fails take a road trip to his shop. Before I dropped off a duck or anything else I would want to see some examples of his work even if the mount was free. Sometimes free isn't the best way to go.


----------



## chipp (Nov 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that I would call the organizer of the banquet that you went to and let him know what is going on.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

How many phone calls? How long have you waited? Are you sure your best avenue is to get on an Internet forum and raise hell? I'm sure when he sees this he's going to be so happy to give you free work? It's always the guys who get the free stuff that are first to complain and go off...


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Maybe he's busy working? I'm a fabricator and when I'm working I have to shut off my phone, so that I can get stuff done. 
Maybe he's on vacation. I won't return calls when I'm on vacation. 
Maybe your best bet is to call it a wash. Take your kids bird to your taxidermist, pay for it, and donate the mount back to the chapter. 
Lots of ways to handle this, before making it ugly. 
Believe it or not in this world of instant everything, sometimes things really do just take time, (sometimes even more than we like). 
But on the bright side, your wait now is small change compared to the year+, that most taxi guys take to get stuff done. 
Later,
Kev


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

kev said:


> Maybe he's busy working? I'm a fabricator and when I'm working I have to shut off my phone, so that I can get stuff done.
> Maybe he's on vacation. I won't return calls when I'm on vacation.
> Maybe your best bet is to call it a wash. Take your kids bird to your taxidermist, pay for it, and donate the mount back to the chapter.
> Lots of ways to handle this, before making it ugly.
> ...


Spot on Kev! Still yet to have the original poster answer my questions about the number of phone calls how long he waited. If I or my son was to win a FREE mount the LAST thing I'd do is get on a hunting forum and refer to the taxidermist as a "flake" and "worthless." Most taxidermists that I know are reluctant at giving away FREE stuff as it leads to stuff like this and generally doesn't lead to much new business. Here a taxidermist donates his time talents and money on behalf of an organization or someone asking for donations then some guy who he doesn't know from Adam unloads on him. Good luck with your mount. Say your sorry to your son as I'm sure you have screwed it all up now...


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

I know Rob was on the mountain till late last night and I believe he left this morning out of town. Be patient and as the others have said coming online and bashing him without knowing the situation is not the way to go about it.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

"Never calls back"

just what kind of time frame are we talking here?

Days?
Weeks??


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Longgun said:


> "Never calls back"
> 
> just what kind of time frame are we talking here?
> 
> ...


Hopefully not Hours.....or Minutes...

such as; I called him 18 times in a two-hour window and he hasn't called me back since I hung up two seconds ago...!

I would agree with what has already been brought up.. the mount is free and although I have never had a mount done for me, not the best way to complain. Now if this has been going on for several weeks/months or longer that would be another story altogether.

Good luck.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

king eider said:


> Spot on Kev! Still yet to have the original poster answer my questions about the number of phone calls how long he waited. If I or my son was to win a FREE mount the LAST thing I'd do is get on a hunting forum and refer to the taxidermist as a "flake" and "worthless." Most taxidermists that I know are reluctant at giving away FREE stuff as it leads to stuff like this and generally doesn't lead to much new business. Here a taxidermist donates his time talents and money on behalf of an organization or someone asking for donations then some guy who he doesn't know from Adam unloads on him. Good luck with your mount. Say your sorry to your son as I'm sure you have screwed it all up now...


Having just read your post, id say you're hitting on all cylinders with what you have said.

Look at the view count. 700+ people now have a negative shade to this guys taxidermy business.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I made contact with Wasatch Ridge without any problem told him this was going on and am going to assume it's all been made right since we haven't heard from the OP.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Utmuddguy said:


> I made contact with Wasatch Ridge without any problem told him this was going on and am going to assume it's all been made right since we haven't heard from the OP.


I'm glad the guy has friends on here who watch out for him. Hopefully his name wasn't hurt too badly with this thread.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Longgun said:


> Having just read your post, id say you're hitting on all cylinders with what you have said.
> 
> Look at the view count. 700+ people now have a negative shade to this guys taxidermy business.


Don't count my 'view' as any negative shade. Nowadays I tend to view something like this as an impatient rant. Especially given today's 'I WANT IT NOW' attitude. With everything at our fingertips we truly live in the NOW-AGE. When you call on someone, please leave them a message that if you don't hear back from them by...next Wed. that you will try again. Give people time to respond to your message (keeping in mind that you are not the only person in the world who takes vacation, gets ill, has a family emergency, etc...) we all will get a lot further in this world by being patient and polite. Again, if something like this stretches out for too long, there is a time to vent/complain. Hopefully this has been resolved. If so, would like to hear on the quality/non-quality product that was FREE.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

As have I Mudd, as Rob is a very good friend of mine... 

He was in fact on the mountain out of service until very late, and has tried to return this guys call (and left a vm) since to no avail.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

mjensen1313 said:


> Don't count my 'view' as any negative shade. Nowadays I tend to view something like this as an impatient rant. Especially given today's 'I WANT IT NOW' attitude. With everything at our fingertips we truly live in the NOW-AGE. When you call on someone, please leave them a message that if you don't hear back from them by...next Wed. that you will try again. Give people time to respond to your message (keeping in mind that you are not the only person in the world who takes vacation, gets ill, has a family emergency, etc...) we all will get a lot further in this world by being patient and polite. Again, if something like this stretches out for too long, there is a time to vent/complain. Hopefully this has been resolved. If so, would like to hear on the quality/non-quality product that was FREE.


Spot on...

Meanwhile, im done giving this thread anymore time at the top of the page.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

I was wondering when this dinner was ? the way its sounds it was in august and still no answer .FYI you don't bitch to a food server ,a tattoo artist ,are a taxidermist. Not sure what you might end up with.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

We are locking this one up.


----------

